# Vogelnistkästen... Specht macht Einflugloch größer



## pyro (30. März 2016)

Da es hier im Forum für alles Experten gibt wollte ich mal eine Frage zu Vogelnistkästen stellen.

Wie jedes Jahr habe ich kürzlich alle Nistkästen bei mir im Garten gesäubert und 3 neu Kästen aufgehängt.
Die Nistkästen haben eine Grundfläche von ca. 15x12cm, 25cm hoch und haben ein Einflugloch zwischen 27 und 32mm damit unterschiedliche Vögel angesprochen werden.

Nun hämmerte übers Wochenende in stundenlanger Arbeit ein Specht ein Einflugloch von einem Meisenkasten von 27mm auf geschätzt 50mm auf. Nachdem er mit der Aktion am Sonntag fertig war sehe ich den Vogel nicht mehr...

Was ist los? Hat der das nur zum Spass gemacht oder will der sich da einnisten? Ist das Häuschen für einen Specht überhaupt geeignet von der Größe her? Soll ich das Brett mit dem Einflugloch auswechseln und wieder ein neues mit kleinem Loch reinbauen?


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2016)

pyro schrieb:


> Was ist los? Hat der das nur zum Spass gemacht oder will der sich da einnisten? Ist das Häuschen für einen Specht überhaupt geeignet von der Größe her? Soll ich das Brett mit dem Einflugloch auswechseln und wieder ein neues mit kleinem Loch reinbauen?


Größeren Nistkasten aufhängen mit dem Spechtloch 

Habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt, Habe heute auch mal wieder einen Kasten aufgehängt. Dein 2X15 könnt passen.
Für Grün- und Grauspecht, Wiedehopf:
Grundfläche 20 x 20 cm, Flugloch 61 mm

Starenkasten, auch für großen u. mittleren Buntspecht und Mauersegler:
Grundfläche 15 x 15 cm, Flugloch 46 mm

Meisenkasten, auch für kleinen Buntspecht und Wendehals:
Grundfläche 12 x 12 cm, Flugloch 32 mm oder 35 mm; dann auch für __ Gartenrotschwanz geeignet.

Weiterhin meißeln Spechte auch schon mal eine Meisenkiste auf um die Jungen zu fressen. Da hilft dann nur Einflugloch mit Blech verkleiden. Ggf auch andere Stellen am Kasten.


----------



## pyro (30. März 2016)

Ich baue die Kästen selbst mit 15cm breiten und 15mm starken Brettern. So komme ich auf eine Grundfläche von 12x15cm. Für Meisen und kleinere Vögel gedacht und eben etwas geräumig. In den Kästen aus den Vorjahren wurde fleissig gewohnt, es sollte also passen.

Ich weis jetzt nur nicht ob der Specht einfach das grosse Loch reingehämmert hat und als er reinkam sah das der Kasten zu klein ist und davon ablässt oder ob nun doch noch was geht damit...


----------



## jolantha (30. März 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Weiterhin meißeln Spechte auch schon mal eine Meisenkiste auf um die Jungen zu fressen



Ooooch, sowas machen die ? Wieder was gelernt, aber gut finde ich das nicht !!


----------



## laolamia (30. März 2016)

das leben ist kein ponnyhof


----------

